
Mine Kafon - ca98am79
http://minekafon.org/
======
tylerkahn
I watched the video twice and I can't figure out what the purpose of this is.

The copy on the website suggests it's a mine clearing device but it doesn't
seem you can use these to methodically clear a tract of land in order to
'reclaim' it - the paths that these things take are subject to winds and the
terrain. Also there's the issue of retrieving the device to repair it and then
if you can't retrieve it, there's the issue of these things littering their
debris everywhere.

Then at the end of the video he says that it's a tool for local peoples to
"cheaply survey the danger in their own environment". This makes more sense.
If rolling this thing over a piece of land causes a detonation then you know
the area around the detonation is likely to contain more mines so you can
avoid that area.

Maybe someone with more insight or a better understanding can chime in.

~~~
tucosan
Most of what the device is 'supposed' to be doing is quite clear from watching
the video. But leaving the wind to decide which path to take and clear in a
given environment won't allow the people in affected areas to solve the
problem methodically. At least the iteration of the device presented on the
website and in the video does not solve how it can be deliberately moved
across a certain area, hauled back in and moved across a neighboring strip of
affected land.

This looks more like an art project to me at the moment. I be believe a device
fashioned in a similar vein could actually be quite helpful.

------
aaron695
Posted before on HN but rats seem like a more practical and out of the box
solution.

[http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/running-ponies/giant-
afr...](http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/running-ponies/giant-african-rats-
detect-land-mines-and-tb-for-a-living/)

------
frozenport
What about an earthquake machine?

~~~
rhaps0dy
A machine that produces earthquakes?

